# What is your Spouse's Type - do you possess those qualities?



## MAJDEATH

What qualities or attributes does your Spouse look for in a partner? Do you possess all or any of those qualities? Can be everything from personal appearance (body, face, hairstyle, endowment, clothing), profession, social group, personality, how they treat others, family issues, etc.


----------



## ConanHub

She was in love with Clint Eastwood and she thinks I am like him. Might have helped me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating

In terms of physical appearance, I am his 'type'. Although before knowing how one another looked, we were initially attracted by voice/accent and personality. There are elements of my personality that would be his 'type'. There are also elements that frustrate and test his patience!

Clothing choices and profession don't tend to factor into a type for him. Rather than those kinds of details, what he finds attractive is conviction; to embrace who I am, which includes getting right with myself, the inner conflicts and all that jazz. Trying different things if that's what I'm about and walking my own path (while including him). Basically by knowing and asserting my place on this big ball of dirt, I'm his type. And he accepts that cooking just isn't my bag. 

Other factors you mentioned comes down to compatibility. We share similar outlooks on many things. How we treat others, friends, social groups, humor - personality wise, we're a good fit. Enough to be harmonious, different enough to not be boring. We both have family issues. Who doesn't these days?


----------



## ConanHub

intheory said:


> Physical appearance, or "Go ahead, make my day". Or both?


Both but I'm shorter than him and have dimples.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aine

MY H and I are total opposites, different cultures, different religion, different race, etc. However, it was wam bam when we first met. We couldn't get enough of each other in terms of everything! 
Character wise we both have strong personalities but opposite. He is the big picture man, gregarious, extremely sociable, likes sports (though I do to). I am the detail person, helpfully pleasant but more reserved, studious.

It's a miracle we lasted this long as we don't really have the same interests per se but we do like to spend time together and get along well in general until something contentious comes up. Fights used to be like mega volcanoes but have learned with age to let things go and not hold resentments. Contentious times are reducing because kids are not here and I work full time now, he's travelling quite a bit for work, I work some weekends, so seeing each other much less. Do not know if this is good or bad.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

> *MAJDEATH said*: *What qualities or attributes does your Spouse look for in a partner? Do you possess all or any of those qualities? Can be everything from personal appearance (body, face, hairstyle, endowment, clothing), profession, social group, personality, how they treat others, family issues, etc*.


*Looks /body type*..... When we 1st met.. I can't say I was swooning.... he had these big glasses.. but he was so nice...so easy to talk to.....when he asked me to go with him within a week... (he's always spoke as it was love at 1st sight)... I undressed him in my mind.. and said to myself.. "without those glasses.. he's pretty cute!"....he was thin & I have a thing for lanky guys.... he had my body type !

I remember thinking.. I can spruce him up.. get him some boots, some levis & some long hair.... he'd be pretty







.... 

Had him grow longer *hair* for our Wedding day & I insisted on contacts...I remember thinking "da** you are looking fine [email protected]#$".... 

He's always commented on my hair.. I can wake up like this >> ... he loves the untamed look of wild hair on a woman.. 

Myself & husband have *opposing temperaments* ...he's the introvert, would sit close to the exit sign... I am more the social butterfly... (though I am introverted too)... where he is passive, I am assertive.. where I lack patience.. he has IT ...very laid back.. stable.. I can be feisty !.... We ARE attracted to these differences.. it's true... On occasion it can cause us to wish the other was more like we are.. but all in all.. 

Where he is weak.. I am strong.. where I am weak he is strong....we compliment each other in many ways... 

* Compatibility wise*....we seemed to want the same things in life...that typical american dream of raising a family together, living in the country, throw in a dog & a cat...same values, from how to spend $$ to our love languages...this has made for a pretty smooth ride ....

*Profession/ social group*.. similar blue collar backgrounds (both our fathers drove Truck)... we gravitated to the same sort of *friends *also...

Never had many *family* issues.. I wasn't close to family... and his are just wonderful people, they took me in at age 18 even...we married a few yrs later.. when we got our own place..


----------



## alexm

Good topic!

My wife and I are polar opposites, and that's not such a bad thing.

However, our ability to understand where the other is coming from has served us well, and we rarely ever argue or fight about things.

As far as type, I think I AM her type - now. From what little I know about her previous partners/relationships, I'm not at all like anybody she's been with previously. I get the impression that whatever her previous type was, it wasn't me. But I'm the only one who has worked for her, so that speaks volumes.

I think she went outside of the box a little with me, but it's worked. Her previous type sounds like it was a "guys guy", non-communicative, less-than-sensitive, blue collar, etc. A stereotype, almost. A mirror of the men she grew up around, I suppose.

Physically, I don't think she has a type, TBH. Again, I know only bits and pieces of her former relationships, but physically they're all over the map. Tall, short, slim, big, blond, dark hair, etc etc etc. The few I've seen (pictures, or real life) have ranged from "you dated THAT?" to admittedly attractive.

Her type is me 

*ETA - I also realized that every single woman I've ever dated (or married...) has been completely different than the others, too. Both in terms of physical attributes and personalities/backgrounds. I can confidently say that my wife is literally the only one who possesses all qualities I find desirable (even if one or two of them aren't "perfect"). Whereas anybody else I've been with had one or two qualities that were off the charts, and another one or two severely lacking.


----------



## MAJDEATH

If completely fit 1 of the 2 types my W has been drawn to in her adult life. Type 1 is the professional businessman - suit & tie, clean shaven, short hair, very career-minded, with plans and goals. Stock brokers, military officers, IT professionals, etc would fit in this category. This is the type she is drawn to for a LTR/marriage. This is me.

The other is the artstic type - musicians, writers, singers, painters, photographers, comedians, etc. Appearance is a bit disheveled, with longer hair, free and open clothing styles, with a lack of stability/career-focus. This is the type to have fun with, to go out with to fun events, etc. Her work as a writer provides opportunities for associations with guys from this group.

No matter the category, she has certain likes that are consistent with both types: great sense of humor, stimulating conversation, genuine in interactions, loves & laughs, appreciates the good things, makes a good living/stable, physically endowed, tall, giving in bed, confident, can dance, good parent/husband, has hair.

Her universal dislikes are: selfishness, liars, cheaters (how ironic), self-grandiose behavior, beards, short, very overweight, bald, does not make good living, drugs, kid/ex/family drama, unstable, smokes, not well-endowed, body hair.

I suppose that I will always remain vigilant about any close associations that she may have with the artistic types, although her previous APs were from both camps. That was more than 10 yrs ago. So far so good.


----------



## Holland

Well he tells me and shows me I am his type.

Appearance, yes for sure, long dark hair, curvy body and a decent rack. He thinks I am beautiful in appearance and the way he looks at me and cups my face in his hands melts my heart.
I am the complete opposite of his first wife in that I am hard working, don't have mental health issues, am excited about life and new experiences, he embraces this.

His appearance is my type now because I am in love with him. He is quite different to my first husband as he is very tall and very broad. His heart and EQ is also the opposite from my first husband and that very much makes him my type.

Our moral and core values are very well aligned. Our parenting styles are the same. We share many common interests and spend a lot of quality time together. Having both come from long term unhappy marriages we both have the same longer term goals for a life of happiness.

We challenge each other to the extreme, we are still trying to understand each other and work out how to co exist in the best possible way but fortunately we both find this to be a positive not a negative as it is all about personal growth and growth as a couple.


----------



## EllisRedding

Physically, tbh, I don't know if my wife really has a type per se (muscular arms, a healthy rump, olive skin seems to have treated her very well ). For me I have a weak spot for fair skinned brunettes with a curvy figure, so she easily fits that.

Personality, in some respects we are very different and some respects the same. I know she loves my sense of humor and intelligence (or what she perceives as my intelligence, I like to think I just know how to sell it thanks to my "Word of the day" toilet paper lol). She is a bit more serious/anxious so I think my easy going personality really balances well with her.

Both of us are introverts and I am not sure either of us would do well if the other was an extrovert.

We both share many of the same morals/beliefs, and in general we both treat each other and really everyone else in our lives with honesty and respect.


----------



## *Deidre*

My fiance and I are very much each other's type...physically and personality. My fiance is tall, lean muscular build...brown hair. He's an engineer and very cerebral. I like that combination. I'm petite, brunette, athletic...that has typically been his type, and somewhat a combo of introvert/extrovert. Ultimately, he is an incredibly good person, and that is harder to find these days than the other aspects of 'types.'


----------



## unbelievable

MAJDEATH said:


> What qualities or attributes does your Spouse look for in a partner? Do you possess all or any of those qualities? Can be everything from personal appearance (body, face, hairstyle, endowment, clothing), profession, social group, personality, how they treat others, family issues, etc.


Wealthy and dead. I'm neither.


----------



## MAJDEATH

grame said:


> MAJDEATH said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose that I will always remain vigilant about any close associations that she may have with the artistic types, although her previous APs were from both camps. That was more than 10 yrs ago. So far so good.
> 
> 
> 
> This is no way to live.
Click to expand...

Love,cherish,and appreciate your Spouse, or somebody else just might!


----------



## heartsbeating

MAJDEATH said:


> Love,cherish,and appreciate your Spouse, or somebody else just might!


That goes both ways.


In addition love, cherish and respect yourself ...for good measure.


----------



## Aspydad

My wife really has not described to me her type - or more specifically what she would prefer if she were looking for romance with someone other than me. She met me when she had just turned 18 and really had never had a long committed relationship with anyone before me. She was seeing someone when we met and dropped him like a hot potato - she did tell me at the time that he was nice but for whatever reason there was no chemistry. 

We do complement each other though: 

She is an extrovert and I am an introvert by nature - although, once I force myself to engage with someone I open up quick - it is just not natural like with her.

She loves to cook - I do not

I love to clean up the kitchen so it is perfect - she leaves it messy if I am not around.

She can read a menu like no other - she knows her food and wine; I hate to read the menu especially if I have forgotten my readers - so she just orders for me. I could never do that.

She is a major planner - and I do not like to be bothered with that. So all activities (including that of our kids) are managed by her.

I am the type who watched every penny - we have realized through many bounced checks when we were first married - that keeping track of money - budgeting, planning for the future is just not her thing - so I handle all the finances.

She has told me that she likes everything about me - and that I do it for her - but, never specifics really - she has told me that for what ever reason, when I hold her - she loves the way I smell and that she could hold me forever. I take her word for it - I just have never experienced that except that I like some of the perfumes that she wears.

I am one who thinks that the Love is Blind thing really exists. For me, everything is perfect with her and I know logically that I could not just get that lucky - my theory is that my taste adjusted to her because I fell in love with her. Examples: 1) she does have some things about her that bothered me - but I never noticed them until like a year after I had fallen in love with her - and now - I would not change one thing about her. 2) She has gained allot of weight since I met her - if she was the size back then that she is now - she would not have caught my attention - but now - I love her just the way she is and would not like her to be like she was when we first met. So I really do believe that blinders go on if love is there. She just turned 50 and I am 53 - I know the next 15-20 years are not going to be kind to both of us - but, I know that no matter what - when I look into her beautiful blue eyes - I will always see that girl I met when she was 18.


----------



## heartsbeating




----------



## MAJDEATH

intheory said:


> MAJDEATH said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter the category, she has certain likes that are consistent with both types: great sense of humor, stimulating conversation, genuine in interactions, loves & laughs, appreciates the good things, makes a good living/stable, physically endowed, tall, giving in bed, confident, can dance, good parent/husband, has hair.
> 
> Her universal dislikes are: selfishness, liars, cheaters (how ironic), self-grandiose behavior, beards, short, very overweight, bald, does not make good living, drugs, kid/ex/family drama, unstable, smokes, not well-endowed, body hair.
> 
> I suppose that I will always remain vigilant about any close associations that she may have with the artistic types, although her previous APs were from both camps. That was more than 10 yrs ago. So far so good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does your wife contribute:
> 
> A *great* sense of humor
> 
> Makes a good living
> 
> Physically well-endowed (tight vagina would be the female equivalent)
> 
> Tall
> 
> Is generous in bed
> 
> Plenty of hair (not short, not thinning)
> 
> Unselfish (two affairs?? I doubt it)
> 
> Tells the truth (see above)
> 
> Thin and fit (not "skinny fat")
> 
> Removes all body hair routinely
> 
> 
> Because, by your list --- she asks a lot. If she contributes close to what she asks; then okay... Otherwise, why would you comply with such a list.
> 
> If you're also real demanding of her; then I guess it evens out.
> 
> Sorry you have to keep an eye on her when she's around the "artistic" types. You shouldn't have to do that.
Click to expand...

She has a good sense of humor, is honest in word and deed, and has long, luxurious Auburn hair. So I guess her list is shorter than mine.
My type would be the tall, powerful executive blond with curves, who knows what she wants both in boardroom, and the bedroom.


----------



## TX-SC

I don't know that my wife has a "type" per se. She is introverted and more into computers. I am more of an extrovert and like to be outside or playing guitar, or just doing SOMETHING. I know she had a crush on "Q" in Star Trek TNG, and I think she found Mulder from the X-Files to be attractive. Other than that, she never has really said much about it. 

What I do know is that our differences bring us closer together. I think if we were too similar we wouldn't work nearly as well as a couple and as parents. There are areas where we overlap our interests and we enjoy sharing those interests. There are a few areas that I wish my wife were more similar in, but overall we just work well together. 

So, am I her type? No idea. But after 22 years together, maybe it doesn't really matter?


----------



## MAJDEATH

MAJDEATH said:


> intheory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAJDEATH said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter the category, she has certain likes that are consistent with both types: great sense of humor, stimulating conversation, genuine in interactions, loves & laughs, appreciates the good things, makes a good living/stable, physically endowed, tall, giving in bed, confident, can dance, good parent/husband, has hair.
> 
> Her universal dislikes are: selfishness, liars, cheaters (how ironic), self-grandiose behavior, beards, short, very overweight, bald, does not make good living, drugs, kid/ex/family drama, unstable, smokes, not well-endowed, body hair.
> 
> I suppose that I will always remain vigilant about any close associations that she may have with the artistic types, although her previous APs were from both camps. That was more than 10 yrs ago. So far so good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does your wife contribute:
> 
> A *great* sense of humor
> 
> Makes a good living
> 
> Physically well-endowed (tight vagina would be the female equivalent)
> 
> Tall
> 
> Is generous in bed
> 
> Plenty of hair (not short, not thinning)
> 
> Unselfish (two affairs?? I doubt it)
> 
> Tells the truth (see above)
> 
> Thin and fit (not "skinny fat")
> 
> Removes all body hair routinely
> 
> 
> Because, by your list --- she asks a lot. If she contributes close to what she asks; then okay... Otherwise, why would you comply with such a list.
> 
> If you're also real demanding of her; then I guess it evens out.
> 
> Sorry you have to keep an eye on her when she's around the "artistic" types. You shouldn't have to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has a good sense of humor, is honest in word and deed, and has long, luxurious Auburn hair. So I guess her list is shorter than mine.
> My type would be the tall, powerful executive blond with curves, who knows what she wants both in boardroom, and the bedroom.
Click to expand...

We used to be big fans of the TV show "X-files", because my wife really liked David Duchovny, who I look like (tall, dark hair, government, suit & tie) and I really liked Gillian Anderson, whom she looks like (short, great hair, cute but in a plain-Jane sort of way).


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Speaking of TV, actors & such.. growing up...and really even today.. looks wise.. what really lights the fire (can I say fantasy).. is a long haired ROCK MUSICIAN look... a video like this is almost porn-ish to me* >>* Skid Row - I Remember You  ....(Yeah this is the 80's & I'm getting old!)

Every guy in that.....









Now look at them.. talk about the BAD BOY LOOK...(and this could go for numerous groups today even that I enjoy)... but here is the interesting thing.. I was the most conservative "good girl" around.. went to church.. wanted to wait till I was married to go all the way, didn't drink, didn't smoke.... yet.. I was wildly attracted to THIS >>>










But still I CAN'T SAY THIS IS MY TYPE...it's just a fantasy...

In real life.. given what I wanted, DEEPLY WANTED... I was smart enough to separate these things... I had to be realistic.. the lifestyle of these sorts of men....My lord ...is everything upside down & damning, reckless, careless, druggy, philandering over what I wanted for my life & future...

I wanted a family man, non -drinker, I even told him when we met.. "it's the cigs or me" ... I wanted "stability", children & Romance... 

So you can't always get what you want...at least not in every "fantasy" sense. 

I met a Hot guy like this on the beach when I was 15...he wanted to take me back to his place.. I was tempted to sneak away, but someone interfered.. (a blessing I am sure!).. 

I think what arouses our lust isn't always what's best for us.. we have to consider the whole package.. obviously.. 

I read where the LUST centers of our brain are different than the LOVE centers... different things light up on brain scans.. some explaining here >>

Brains Do It: Lust, Attraction, and Attachment

I guess this could be compared to the Preacher who seeks a conservative piano playing wife but secretly wants her to be his sl** in bed... 

Even my husband had a thing for Lita Ford.. he liked that rough look, a WILD WOMAN... but yet he greatly respected the innocent girl I was... It's like there is a conflict in our brains on some of these things... very interesting subject though. 

So what I sought after was... the sweetest guy I could find.. then try to make him look a little rugged ...UP some of the Bad Boy Look...


----------



## TX-SC

I was always attracted to the wholesome, good looking but not model quality type woman. Early on it was Jacklin Smith (Charlies Angels). Later, it was Laura Dern (Jurassic Park), Gillian Anderson, and Helen Hunt. My wife exudes many of those qualities. I do wish she were a little more sexual or had a higher sex drive, but I survive.


----------



## RClawson

From what I can tell (from the written word she partakes of) she likes Navy Seals, Cowboys and Christian Grey ....and Karl Malone. I ain't even close.


----------



## MAJDEATH

RClawson said:


> From what I can tell (from the written word she partakes of) she likes Navy Seals, Cowboys and Christian Grey ....and Karl Malone. I ain't even close.


There has to be some qualities you possess.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## uhtred

The only men on TV / movie that my wife claims shes find attractive look sort of like me. True or not, its nice that she wants to make me feel wanted.


----------



## Affaircare

You know how people sort of pick a celebrity and say "Wow that person is my type?" Well my Dear Hubby has always like Janice Joplin, because she's not a twig, she has long flowing hair and a feminine hippie look, and she loved her music. 










I am the living embodiment of Rosie Cotton. I'm short, I'm built with all kinds of curves, I have curling hair to my beltline, and I love long, flowing, gauze skirt and peasant tops. I will never, EVER be a willowy ballet dancer type, but physically I am his thing. 










He also always wants a peaceful, mellow, happy, funny, smart, pleasant woman who was friendly and just easy to be with. That is again, 100% me. We have so many things in common, we often tease each other that we married ourselves! Or...he's me as a male and I'm him as a female! 

For me, even though I just 5ft. tall, I've always liked guys who are 6ft or more. Envision a Viking or a football player with a big, barrel chest and a manly beard and some sexy chest hair... and you've got me all hot and bothered! And that is him 100%!! 










He's got those melty blue eyes (I have brown and he thinks they are warm and earthy), and he wears his hair long and braided in back. So....envision Jerry Garcia as a biker and you'd be pretty close! I get crazy turned on by the 'big strong man' coming to sweep the little hobbit lass off her feet--so we are both incredibly each others' types. 

In addition, I always wanted the same kind of thing he wanted: a peaceful, mellow, happy, funny, smart, pleasant man who was easy to be with. I like the Big Lebowski because DUDE--he is so easy to just hang with! Sure some weird stuff happens, but oh well--that's life! My huge "requirements" if you will are that he be a Christian man (share my faith), that he be as smart as or smarter than me (he's smarter), and that he have absolutely no anger issues or abusiveness. 

He's DEFINITELY the man for me!!!!


----------



## emmasmith

When my husband, i first met. I was attracted to him and most of the quality are similar.


----------



## Spotthedeaddog

MAJDEATH said:


> What qualities or attributes does your Spouse look for in a partner? Do you possess all or any of those qualities? Can be everything from personal appearance (body, face, hairstyle, endowment, clothing), profession, social group, personality, how they treat others, family issues, etc.


Initially, my partner used to say "I don't know". The later when asked "When am I doing something that makes you feel most loved by me?" answered: "spending time with the children".

Re-examining the courting and relationship:
The club we meet at, I was already quite well skilled, enough that the club Alpha noticed me and would occasionally discuss matters with me. Originally she was part of the inner circle, and helped with many of the support things for the Alpha, and was asked to keep an eye on me when I joined the group (trust/danger/reputation etc). After 6 months she started avoiding me, and I caught up in my time to see what she was doing (which turned out to be another minor past interest of mine: they were doing some casual horse riding for a friend to exercise their horses, and I used to joust) so I made a point of just hanging out, as much to learn and work with the couple of horses as anything.

So lots of perseverance, and I thought originally that it was because of shared interests (experiences) and that we had a good time together.
Turns out it was : I had a paying job and company car (thus I enabled the sport group to grow and travel easily), and I was a proxy for the Alpha (who already had an [ill] partner).

But she's Cancer (with Aries moon) so I should have known better than to get a straight/honest answer out of her.


----------



## MattMatt

Tall, thin and blonde.

I am dark short and not thin.

But my hair -what is left!- is now going white. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt

Affaircare said:


> You know how people sort of pick a celebrity and say "Wow that person is my type?" Well my Dear Hubby has always like Janice Joplin, because she's not a twig, she has long flowing hair and a feminine hippie look, and she loved her music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am the living embodiment of Rosie Cotton. I'm short, I'm built with all kinds of curves, I have curling hair to my beltline, and I love long, flowing, gauze skirt and peasant tops. I will never, EVER be a willowy ballet dancer type, but physically I am his thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also always wants a peaceful, mellow, happy, funny, smart, pleasant woman who was friendly and just easy to be with. That is again, 100% me. We have so many things in common, we often tease each other that we married ourselves! Or...he's me as a male and I'm him as a female!
> 
> For me, even though I just 5ft. tall, I've always liked guys who are 6ft or more. Envision a Viking or a football player with a big, barrel chest and a manly beard and some sexy chest hair... and you've got me all hot and bothered! And that is him 100%!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's got those melty blue eyes (I have brown and he thinks they are warm and earthy), and he wears his hair long and braided in back. So....envision Jerry Garcia as a biker and you'd be pretty close! I get crazy turned on by the 'big strong man' coming to sweep the little hobbit lass off her feet--so we are both incredibly each others' types.
> 
> In addition, I always wanted the same kind of thing he wanted: a peaceful, mellow, happy, funny, smart, pleasant man who was easy to be with. I like the Big Lebowski because DUDE--he is so easy to just hang with! Sure some weird stuff happens, but oh well--that's life! My huge "requirements" if you will are that he be a Christian man (share my faith), that he be as smart as or smarter thadn me (he's smarter), and that he have absolutely no anger issues or abusiveness.
> 
> He's DEFINITELY the man for me!!!!


You are just too darn cute for words!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## optimalprimus

Interesting. My wife isn't very direct in her communication of this sort of thing, but over the years I've picked up what I think are her wants

Physically i think she likes

Tall - tick
Dark hair - I'm reddish brown
Athletic but not skinny - i used to fit this to a tee but am going a bit dad bod

As a person
Clever - tick although a yearof sleep deprivation takes its toll.
Positive (she has depressive traits) - tick
Puts the relationship above all else - have got a lot better in this regard but not easy

She is physically my type (short brunette with slim but curvy body) and she is also has this kind of aloofness/quiet confidence that I've always been attracted to as I am easily led and a bit of a showoff.

The aspects of her that I find diffficult are her depressive streak and her sometimes poor communication skills (storming off, silent treatment). I mean its cute when she comes up a day after your first fight and apologises, but when for the 458th time you've not been able to resolve an argument until hours or days later it wears thin.


Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffon06

I know this sounds weird, but after 36 years together, and 28 of them married, I'm not 100% sure what my wife's "type" is.

I do know she prefers the tall, dark haired, fit type of male, and that she likes short haired, well-groomed, well-dressed men. I guess if I had to pick a celebrity who she thinks is hot, I would have to say Alec Baldwin in his "Red October" years, or perhaps Clive Owen. She has also commented many times on Arsenal (soccer team) forward Olivier Giroud, who is also 6'4":










There was a time many years ago when I might have looked a bit like Giroud, but now that I am in my mid-50's, not so much.

As for myself, I have always gone for the dark haired, petite, and somewhat curvy body type. Blue or green eyes are a big plus. From a facial standpoint think Katy Perry or Eva Green. In my entire adult life, I don't think I have dated a woman who is over 5'2'" despite my being 6'3" and change.

EDIT: Wanted to let everyone know that I found this picture in a Reddit photo collection called "Lady Boners".


----------



## DustyDog

MAJDEATH said:


> What qualities or attributes does your Spouse look for in a partner? Do you possess all or any of those qualities? Can be everything from personal appearance (body, face, hairstyle, endowment, clothing), profession, social group, personality, how they treat others, family issues, etc.


As it turns out, she had never made a list, but was drawn to:
1 Redheads
2 Cheap tightwads
3 People who would never have an opinion she didn't share
4 Staying at home and never venturing out, and wanted someone to cave with her
5 Obedient men

As it turns out, I meet only #1


----------



## BetrayedDad

She was drawn to LOSERS so unfortunately she decided to cheat on me with several of them.


----------



## MAJDEATH

I was gonna grow a beard now that it is turning colder, but W said "hell no". Guess she really likes the clean-cut look.


----------



## TheCuriousWife

My type would be:

Tall, Fit, Dark - Check
Very high morals (no drinking, no smoking, no cussing) - Check
Calm and kind personality - Check
Hard Worker - Check
Hygienic - Check
Dominating in the bedroom - Miss

My husband is nearly a perfect match to my ideal and I find most of the celebrities I drool over look oddly similar to my husband. Although honestly in a long term relationship I am mostly attracted to personality, and am able to "look past" features. So I could totally be married to be nerd with large glasses and and a lanky frame and not be bothered at all. Looks are a plus not necessarily a need. My husband is the type of person that would be considered a goody two shoes. We both skipped the typical teenage/young adult scene and are quite "old" for our age. We get along better and generally hang out with 30+ year olds, and he is adored by all his older lady coworkers for being "such a sweet young man." 

The passiveness is the bedroom is a large sticking point. But it's a trade off. I have a very domineering personality, and if he wasn't so passive in life we would be butting heads constantly about everything. I pretty much make all the decisions in our relationship and we like it that way mostly. I just wish it was flipped in the bedroom. I get tired of being the aggressor 24/7. Sometimes I want to be told what to do. lol.

His type would be:
Blonde with blue eyes - Check
Thin - I used to be. Now I am curvy. 
Very high morals - Check
Likes outdoors and video games - Check
Low maintenance (not a shopper/into makeup) - Check
Sexy and confident - Miss

I hit most of his wants. I used to be considerably thinner (sticky), although even now I am not fat, just in upper normal category. We share very similar interests and thus do a lot together / have the same friends. He would prefer a more sexy/confident woman and I am shy and awkward. But again a trade off. I am not into fancy clothes, makeup, shoes, etc and he didn't want a girly girl. It is hard for me to go from a farm girl with her boots on to a confident sex kitten. Especially when I am met with low enthusiasm in the bedroom. 

I would say overall we have done pretty well checking each others boxes.


----------



## I amJack

Well, my wife likes Hugh Jackman, Vin Disel, Edward Norton (wtf?) and Prince William. And as far as fictional characters go - Edward from Twighlight and Christian( I think that?s his name) from 50 Shades. 
Needless to say I?m nothing like those men. I have absolutely nothing in common with them. She married me because..... I wanna say insecurity and low standards?
For the most part what turns her on is money, muscles and good looks. Movies, porn and romance novels get her in the mood. 
P.S. - she loves her sex toys too. Of course I haven?t learned to vibrate yet so I have nothing in common with those either.


----------



## FeministInPink

I'm not married, so I'll talk about me and my boyfriend 

I'm not sure that he really has a physical type, but there are certain physical characteristics that he prefers, in addition to character traits. He likes redheads and big boobs, he's into smart women, and he wants someone who is kinky and GGG. I happen to meet all these criteria. He's actually said that I'm the smartest woman he's ever dated, and that our sexual compatibility is by far the best match as well.

I used to be self-conscious because I know a lot of the women he's dated before have been very thin, and I am most definitely NOT. But I've come to realize that difference doesn't even register with him.

For me, he pretty much hits all my buttons. Like @I amJack's wife, I drool over actors like Hugh Jackman and Patrick Dempsey, but that's not what I'm drawn to in real life. I like guys who are tall and big (as in a little bit squishy), because they're best for cuddling; I prefer darker hair and I like chest hair; I like a guy who is well-groomed and takes pride in his appearance, but who also isn't too fussy about it; I like smart and funny; and kinky is a must. He checks all my boxes! I think he's much smarter than he gives himself credit for, and he used to have dark hair, but now he's salt and pepper/silver, and I love it! He asked me recently if he should dye his hair, and I very adamantly said NO DO NOT DYE YOUR HAIR I LOVE IT SO MUCH DON'T EVER DYE IT.

All told, I think we're pretty well matched


----------



## mrshannahj

We both cook,I am not good at some dishes which he is good at cooking.Both have the phobia of spiders.What brought us together was I always liked black men and he liked white women.We met while serving in the Marines in 1998.One thing he loved on the spot was my red hair,a natural redhead.We did get married in 2001.Worst part was my step dad did not like my husband at first.He saw we were happy together after getting to know my husband.Husband's family,they are great to me and no problems with us together.


----------



## john117

Wife's type: executive looking guy in expensive suit, serious professional like doctor or preferably surgeon, projects status, makes tons of money, serious type, drives expensive cars, likes expensive things, and hopefully suffered permanent impotence in a freak zipline accident hence watches lifetime movie network all day.

What she got: Long haired guy in Costco jeans, obscure professional with zero social status and recognition, handful of patents not withstanding, makes tons of money, doctor (of philosophy in a discipline nobody understands), drives a Mini Cooper, hates over the top lifestyle, not impotent (despite big pharma's best efforts), hates soapy movies.... And definitely not serious.

Think Harrison Ford vs. Rodney Dangerfield.


----------



## introvert

My girlfriend likes feminine, kinky women...check.


----------



## Slartibartfast

I don't know that my wife has a "type." She likes Kurt Russell. Kurt and I are close to the same age, and there's a resemblance to him in Guardians 2, hair, beard, etc. More if he'd let himself go some. But generally, I haven't detected that her or her sisters' lists go much beyond pulse and penis. But over the years, we've become pretty good at being what each other wants and needs. Fortunately, we don't need the other to be anything uncomfortable. And we're so different that we really do complete the package. 

I'm leery of people who have too detailed a list of what they want. People change. Relationships need to stay light on their feet.


----------



## Married but Happy

Apparently, I do possess those qualities, as she clearly still loves me deeply and can't keep her hands off me.

I think the traits she likes are: sense of humor; kindness; highly rational; very ethical; shared interests and attitudes; loyalty/commitment; fit and active and work to stay that way; adventurous; enjoy dancing; fantastic in bed.

Of course, there are things she doesn't like. I can be forgetful; I can't find things around the house; I can get distracted and not always hear what she's saying.


----------



## Middle of Everything

Eh I have no idea if I match my wife's "type".

I doubt it. The only person/celebrity that she has let slip that she thinks is hot is Vin Diesel. Im not mixed, I have all my hair, Im 5'10" so not the magic 6' number he is, Im built enough but im not going to have his physique (that we see in the movies at least).

I know I would lose one of those newlywed game questions where they ask her what is your favorite body part of your husband? Hell if I know.


----------



## uhtred

I'm pretty sure that I'm my wife's type. The other me she seems to find attactive have the same general sort of appearance that I do. We have lots of common interest, can talk about all sorts of things together. 

I'm not her type sexually, but as far as I konw, no one is.


----------



## Affaircare

Apparently my Dear Hubby loved brilliant, humble, curvaceous, funny women with a long (LONG) hair and the warm comforts of a hobbit, because I fit that bill and he sure liked me! I have sort of reddish brown hair (more chestnut than carrot ) and coffee brown eyes, and I'm built so that in a wind, I don't blow over easily. Thus, I like big dogs, I play sports, and I just may wrestle ya and win...and I think he liked that I wasn't a delicate flower type. I think for my Dear Hubby he really looked for a woman with a sharp wit who could quote Monty Python, because let's be honest, that is a make-or-break trait. I know for a fact he did like the bodacious ta-tas and I am not built like a boy--I have an hourglass figure and he liked he curves. I think he also really like that I sing when I do chores and am just naturally pretty optimistic. Okay to be very honest, I think he dug the fact that I liked him! I didn't make bones about it--I loved him and made sure he and everyone around us knew it, and I think he really liked that. Hey...wouldn't you? 

As for me, I like a viking of a man. I do not want a guy who can barely grow a beard, with no chest hair or body hair. UGH--I like a grown adult male! I tend to like men who are taller--I think it looks cute to have a big barrel of a man with a wee little hobbit--and I tend to like the eyes and the face. When they say eyes are the window to a soul, I believe that. I do appreciate a lovely, curvy backside, and by that I don't mean I like big butts--I mean a rear end that has that smooth curve..not that flat butt style. I also personally prefer a guy who is what I would call barrel chested--this means I tend toward your football players or maybe a solid baseball player, rather than your tennis club or cross country team fella. If you have a motorcycle that's bonus brownie points, and a tattoo generally is also (except in the instance of being absolutely covered in them)...after all I have one of a wolf. I'd say I'm first drawn to a man's mind, then his wit, and finally his physique, so usually if I completely dig your mind and your wit--as long as your physique is okay, you're alright by me. After all, looks come and go...I'm much more interested in the person inside the skin. I don't care if a guy has long or short hair--whatever makes him happy--and I don't care if he likes to wear a suit or jeans--again, that's really not high on my radar. I think I tend to be casual and may gravitate toward a more casual person, but I think of it more like an easy-going personality, not the kind of clothes because we all dress up sometimes and dress down sometimes, right?


----------



## thefam

As for my type I would just describe my hubby and then say "check, check, check" LOL I guess I have a serious case of one-itis because I could never imagine myself with another man. With the exception of puppy love type situations Ive never been with another man. 

I guess coming from his player lifestyle which had become so empty for him, i was a welcome change. However I had to learn to temper my overwhelming attachment to him to something more manageable. Thank God for big sisters who advised me to "let him breathe". 

As for hubby, I know I am not necessarily his "type". I think over the 14 years we've been together (12 married) he has grown to appreciate me more and more, especially my devotion to him. But I think his "type" would probably be more aggressive, more of a go-getter, and more "*****y". I say that last one because i can tend to get *****y periodically and it seems to raise his intensity rather than piss him off. Physically I know taller voluptuous women turn him on. Im 5"3 and struggle to keep things on the voluptuous as opposed to overweight side. Right now Im winning though because my focus is more on health than appearance. 

It doesnt bother me at all that im not necessarily his type in either category. I know he loves me for me and Im good with that.


----------

